

Ask HN:  How do you come up with names for your apps/services? - amichail

Does this require a unique sort of creativity that few people have?<p>Is there a process that seems to work well?
======
instcode
I usually grab them from a science topic in Wikipedia. For example, these
names come from astronomy (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronomy>): Hubble,
Nebula, Cosmology, Cosmogony, Galactic, Stellar...

------
dryicerx
Start a file somewhere (we did Google Docs) or even just a text file, and
write down names as they come to you. Then after a few weeks, just look
through the list (you will get ideas for new ones since there is a collection
to look through).

To get started, this is also cool <http://wordoid.com/>

I've also used Mechanical Turk (have the job to submit 10 names, that doesn't
have the .com still available for example).

------
ismarc
I first convert it to a 1-2 word description of what it does, then translate
to Japanese, then mangle it to sound cool (a lot of the time, no need to
mangle). Note that there's no real creativity required.

------
growt
translate related words to Swahili and look what sounds nice.

